# Resistance training



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 28, 2022)

No need to come over all Schwarzeneggerry, but more evidence that including a wide range of weight training does a good job at keeping healthy for longer.









						Pumping weights could help you live longer
					

Muscle-strengthening exercises are important in weekly exercise in old age, research suggests.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## travellor (Sep 28, 2022)

I find the resistance machines in the gym work well for me.


----------



## helli (Sep 28, 2022)

Shame that all the photos focus on weight lifting whereas when you read the article it is about resistance training which is more than machines and dumb bells.

I am pleased to see Tai Chi listed.
I have long thought it has provided a huge benefit for my 80-year old mother.
She said there is a 90 year old in her group who is still going strong.


----------



## travellor (Sep 28, 2022)

helli said:


> Shame that all the phots focus on weight lifting whereas when you read the article it is about resistance training which is more than machines and dumb bells.
> 
> I am pleased to see Tai Chi listed.
> I have long thought it has provided a huge benefit for my 80-year old mother.
> She said there is a 90 year old in her group who is still going strong.



I did tai chi before lockdown, unfortunately the instructor didn't come back when the gym re opened.
It is a very good exercise.
I did it to some excellent YouTube videos during the lockdown, but it's not quite the same without a group.


----------

